

So far, 6 Olympic Doodles (and 11 more to go) - zhiQ
http://www.forbes.com/sites/limyunghui/2012/08/01/googles-2012-olympic-doodles-day-1-6/

======
Zenst
"11 more to go" - I don't think so. Let us ignore the para-Olympics!

Also when you factor in that its an event held in the UK that finish's on the
12, I'd say there would be 12 more.

But its not important, its the taking part. Still in #NBCfail land they will
be wondering who this new search engine called google is.

